# My B13 GA16 Video - Need opinion



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

YouTube - Nissan Sentra 1.6 0-100 timing

Hi, I've just recorded this video and got almost 10sec on the 0-100Km/h(0-60mph) run, is it good?

As the videos says, it's a GA16DE full interiors with hi-pass exhaust and hi-pass filter, I'm not worryed about the mods gain but if the car is doing well itself, cos he is very old and I'm worryed the engine is not giving its best, and I've tuned up the ignition time "a la garantia soy djo".

hehe

If you guys have some timing charts where I can compare my sentra to others it would be nice u to post it here!

Thanks!


----------



## sntra96 (May 24, 2005)

Well to compare my automatice 96 b13 can do 10.02 will my accelerometer timing it. check out my page to see what ive done to my car http://www.cardomain.com/ride/718445


----------



## speedcav72 (Sep 19, 2007)

*seems no bad !!!*

Hi m8,10 secs sounds no too bad to me,my Primera (I've never timed it accurately) is meant to do 0-60mph/102kmph in 11 seconds,so 10 seconds sounds pretty ok.I'm from the UK and my '95 Primera 1.6LX saloon is meant to be kicking 102 bhp at the flywheel.I've no idea what the Brazillian GA16DE kicks out.

Mine is running on standard 14" 175/70 tyres - I've got my annual MOT coming up before the end of this month so I've not modified the engine in anyway so there's no problems with passing the emmisions test but as soon as it's through I'll get to work.I've welded up a decat pipe ready to replace that,then the EGR will be disabled though ultimately I'm not sure whether to modify the GA or just drop in an SR20DE engine

.Also I've got 40mm lowering springs to go on,my old Vauxhall Cavalier twin 3" tailbox to modify (cut/weld) to fit and a straight through silencer and 4-2-1 manifold.

I'll see what improvements I get from the exhaust and intake mods before deciding whether to carry on or just replace (though obviously the same mods on a 2.0 16v will be far better)


----------

